# 2015 Murano sl climate control



## Feh (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone having problems with the climate control system a/c on.my 2015 murano not sure if is working correctly.seems to have a problem changing from recirculating air in the cabin to pulling fresh air in from outside.


----------



## dblake (Aug 8, 2015)

I have also have a 2015 and have noticed the same thing. My former vehicle always pulled fresh air in first when set to the automatic setting


----------

